# can someone please help me read my lab results..



## sickofbeingfat (Apr 30, 2013)

So I finally got access to all my thyroid labs since 2009 can someone please help me to make sense of all these numbers...Thanks

I have only been taking 25 mcg of synthroid for about 7 weeks (since about april 30 2013)

TSH lab range 0.55 - 4.78 uIU/mL

TSH on 7/20/2009 was .01
TSH on 12/03/2009 was 11.66 
TSH on 12/09/2009 was 11.88
TSH on 1/11/2010 was 0.22
TSH on 4/21/2010 was 0.49
TSH on 4/01/2011was 0.08 
TSH on 4/30/2013 was 3.88 ( after not seeing the endo for 2 years)
TSH on 6/24/2013 was 0.63 (after taking synthroid/25mcg for 7 weeks)

FREE T4 lab range 0.9 - 1.8 ng/dL

Free T4 on 12/3/09 was 0.8
Free T4 on 1/11/10 was 0.9
Free T4 on 4/21/10 was 1.0
Free T4 on 1/4/11 was 1.1
Free T4 on 4/30/13 was 1.1 
Free T4 on 6/24/13 was 1.3 (after taking synthroid/25mcg for 7 weeks)

T3 lab range (I assume it's total T3) 60 - 181 ng/dL

T3 on 12/3/09 was 116
T3 on 1/11/10 was 145
T3 on 4/21/10 was 114
T3 on 1/4/11 was 126
T3 on 4/30/13 was 109
T3 on 6/24/13 was 95 (went down that's werid after taking synthroid/25mcg for 7 weeks)

I keep asking him to check the Free T3 but he never does..grrrr

*ANTI-TPO AB lab range 0 - 4 IU *
Negative:.............<5
Indeterminate:......5-10
Positive:............>10 
*My value was 37 on 7/20/2009*

*ANTI-TPO AB Lab range(newer range) 0 - 34 IU/mL 
My value on 4/30/2013 was 249 *

*ANTI-THYROGLOBULIN AB 0 - 24 IU *
Negative:......................<25
Indeterminant:...............25-38
Positive:..................... >38 
*My value was 244 on 7/20/2009*

*ANTI-THYROGLOBULIN AB lab range (newer range) 0 - 40 IU/mL
My value on 4/30/2013 was 86 *

*TSH RECEPTOR AB reference range 0 - 9 %* 
REFERENCE INTERVAL: TSH Receptor Ab (TRAB)
TSH Receptor Antibodies are measured in this assay by the
thyrotropin binding inhibiting immunoglobulin technique
(TBII). Results are reported as percent inhibition of TSH
binding.
9% or less ......... Negative
10 - 15% ........... Indeterminate
16% or greater ..... Positive
*My value on 7/20/2009 was 28 *

*VIT B12 lab range is 220 - 1000 pg/mL* 
Normal:...................>220
Indeterminate:.........150-220
Deficient.................<150 
*My value was 393 on 4/30/2013 (they said this was normal)*

*VITAMIN D,25-HYDROXY lab value 30.0 - 80.0 ng/mL* 
This assay accurately quantifies the sum of Vitamin D3,
25-Hydroxy and Vitamin D2, 25-Hydroxy.
Reference Interval:
Deficiency: Less than 20 ng/mL
Insufficiency: 20-29 ng/mL
Optimum Level: 30-80 ng/mL
Possible Toxicity: Greater than 120 ng/mL 
*My result was 11.7 on 4/30/2013 (they said it was low)*

I got a thyroid scan in 2010, the one where you swallow the radioactive pill then come back the next day to get your neck scanned, I don't have the results but the endo doctor said it showed no nodules and the findings suggest Hashi's disease.

Oh and it appears my creatinine was low twice both in 2009 and 2010 both times it was a 0.7.

CREATININE lab range was 0.7 - 1.2 mg/dL
My lab value was 0.7

The doctor ordered a cortisol am serum blood test that I need to go complete tommrow and also a cortisol free urine. He also is doing a creatinine 24 urine test which I have to bring my urine sample back to the lab tommrow to get that tested.

I have been taking synthroid 25 mcg for about 7 weeks (since the beginning of May) and now he also wants me to take cytomel 5mcg twice a day also along with still taking the 25 mcg of synthroid.

These are all my result for the last few years, sorry this is sooo freaken long, I just wanted to give as much information as possible..They think I have Hashi's

Thanks everyone for taking their time to make sense of this all for me! hugs6 Please feel free to offer any suggestions of what to do, medications, doses, etc. Thanks!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

My humble opinion is that your thyroid is on overdrive. Heck, looking at your past TSH numbers, there certainly is a pattern of you leaning more towards being hyperthyroid, versus hypothyroidism or Hashi's. If that's the case, it would explain why you are having trouble tolerating even a small dose of thyroid medication. But Graves' and hyperthyroidism is not my area, so hopefully someone more versed in it can chime in.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm thinking hashitoxocics - basically hypo and hyper happening at the same time.IO say this by looking at the huge swing in your TSH levels. Plus you have stimulating and hypo antibodies.

I think I would insist on a TSI antibody and also the Free T-3. I have had total 3 and Free 3 and total 4 and Free 4 run at the same time, they are not the same tests and they can read completely differently in the range. You need to dose by your Free's.

Does he have you on any D replacements yet? This will definitely help with fatigue.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sickofbeingfat said:


> So I finally got access to all my thyroid labs since 2009 can someone please help me to make sense of all these numbers...Thanks
> 
> I have only been taking 25 mcg of synthroid for about 7 weeks (since about april 30 2013)
> 
> ...


It might be a good idea to get an ultra-sound since it has been 3 years. Thyroglobulin Ab is awfully high.


----------

